# What are you doing for New Years Eve??



## MattPD

Didn't see this topic posted up yet, might be fun to hear what others are doing.

Myself, my roomies and a friend are making our annual pilgrimage to Stellar Spark 7 in Milwaukee.

We've been pretty much every year since it started and apparently this year they're using the whole venue, which includes a beautiful ballroom on the top floor.  Perfect for dancing.

Then we're staying at an awesome hotel that has this incredibly chicken sandwich with pesto aioli.  OMG, nomnomnom.

After that we're going to my lake house and spending the next few days engaging in some hedonistic debauchery.

Oh, I love me some New Years Debauchery.

So, what are you katz doing?

And is anyone else hitting SS?


----------



## ocean

I am going to be like a boring granny and stay home........snuggle with my hubby and the kitties-??
I think........
Aren't I exciting?


----------



## Swift Serenity

hehe im doing the same! your not alone!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

no plans as of yet , if my care package arrives, im doing that... and maybe we will be hosting a bl webcast partayyy


----------



## rikerliker707

if only i had something interesting to do on NYE...


----------



## lollerskater

ocean said:


> I am going to be like a boring granny and stay home........snuggle with my hubby and the kitties-??
> I think........
> Aren't I exciting?



This.  With some opiates.


----------



## Delsyd

drugs


----------



## she phoenix

I'm going to listen to some music in a large room full of people who are sweating and boogying down.

While on drugs.


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

We're heading to a Space themed house party on the coast this year.  A couple of good mates, a DJ, a pool and quality [no doubt stupidly strong] cocktails in the afternoon sun.  Sounds blissful to me.


----------



## Bomboclat

I plan on raving it up with a friend of mine ive known since i was a wee little boy :D

(drug wise: MDMA, Ketamine, a small amount of meth to keep me goin' all night, and some cannabis for after)


----------



## Rogue Robot

Staying at home in my PJs all day and night probably watching a few movies.


----------



## jpgrdnr

go out and watch a movie, catch some fireworks downtown, spin a set - stay up laaaaate


----------



## System

Going to a psytrance party. Hopefully ill be shrooming. :D


----------



## Bomboclat

System said:


> Going to a psytrance party. Hopefully ill be shrooming. :D



The PsyTribe event i presume?

a bunch of my friends are going to that, should be a wonky time :D


----------



## jam uh weezy

Rave.

thinking of doing a mescaline/shroom/mdma combo. XD


----------



## she phoenix

^^^
Have a gooden, sounds like you will


----------



## animal_cookie

chilling with some good friends


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

rented house in the woods in VT for 3 days
30 min showshoe to Long Trail brewery
mushrooms, marijuana, and beer
accompanied by my husband and our dog
along with good friends and new friends


----------



## augustaB

We are dressing up and eating snacks. 
We will watch Jool's Hollands Hootenanny on TV
Open the champagne at midnight
Receive phone calls from the kids
And then drop our molly and get into the bedroom for several hours of super stoned love.


----------



## euphoria

^^that sounds hot... solid evening indeed.


ill definitely be raving my pants off somewhere in the great state of O-H-I-O


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I miss ohio parties ... so much fun. i will most likely kick it with the family, might record some music


----------



## junglejuice

Getting mess-sy with friends and losing control of my face.
omg can't wait.

:D :D :D :D :D


----------



## tathra

i dont know yet where i'll be, but i know where i want to be, and who i want to be with, to kiss at the beginning of the year.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Dressing up and going bar hopping.
I'm actually wearing a dress.  Which is stupid because I'll be freezing.  Oh, the things we do for fashion.

I know who I want to kiss but it's quite unlikely.  So in real life I'll kiss my ex boyfriend on the cheek and kiss all of my girl friends (of course!!).


----------



## rangrz

either working, or starting the night at a posh military club, followed by migrating to a scuzzy after hours.


----------



## Sweet P

Last year I got totally fried on MDMA and methamphetamine.

Got no plans for this year, currently.


----------



## kristof86

I'll be ROLLING BALLS with MSTRKRFT in Philly!!! Thinking about following them to NYC for their 3AM show as well...


Got an extra ticket for any special ravers out there


----------



## augustaB

Rolling rolling rolling rawhide!


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

kristof86 said:


> I'll be ROLLING BALLS with MSTRKRFT in Philly!!! Thinking about following them to NYC for their 3AM show as well...
> 
> 
> Got an extra ticket for any special ravers out there



I hope you have good luck with the krft, they are hit or miss. I heard sometimes they are amazing but when I saw they're set I was really disapointed. (I didn't have ecstasy though!)


----------



## L2R

put a ladder up from my top floor apartment to the roof of my building for some spectacular fireworks. from here it'll be close to 180 degrees of bright flashes and loud colourful noises. just me and a bottle of cognac. i could go to a couple parties in the area, but i don't know if i'll still be living here next year.


----------



## DarthMom

Impacto Profundo said:


> i could go to a couple parties in the area, but i don't know if i'll still be living here next year.



don't worry, new years eve is still in 2009. you can make it. 


i can't wait till new years eve, it is the biggest party of the year for us. lots of fireworks, live bands, good friends, an awesome host at a beautiful home, incredible food. an all around awesome party that has gotten better each year. i seem to remember going crazy, with hugs and kisses for the family at new years and enjoying that joy even more than the commercialized joy i see and feel on christmas. NYE is definitely my favorite holiday. and i get to see my hubby and son and their friends play in their band live which is rare, they don't do that but a few times a year, so that itself is a blast.


----------



## woamotive

Working the afternoon/evening shift. Sweet. Then I'm working New Years Day so I will not be going out on the Eve. I'm fine with it.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

A Massive 3 day Drum and Base gig in the middle of nowhere with some amazing acts on the bill.

I just reckon this is going to be the best festival EVER. The 6 hits of bomb LSD and half gram of Mescaline have me weak at the knees just waiting ... Just 2 more sleeps 

I'm smoking ridiculous amounts of hash just too pass my time until the event1111!


----------



## Sweet P

Me and DW have decided: we're gonna go into gang territory, and score a decent sized bag of meth to share between us. Should be a good night.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

^ Tell Head Hunters and Black Power 8ft says "Hai"

Seriously the whole time i've been in New Zealand I've been able too score everything from MDMA too LSD but never have I come across Meth. It's like the man upstairs wants me to stay away.

Was kinda keen on some for for New Years though


----------



## Sweet P

^ Sure, I'll tell the HeadHunters and their well-known associate who's been on TV a lot lately. 

Not Black Power though. I'm quite possibly the whitest person in the country.


----------



## L2R

8ft-Sativa said:


> A Massive 3 day Drum and Base gig in the middle of nowhere with some amazing acts on the bill.
> 
> I just reckon this is going to be the best festival EVER. The 6 hits of bomb LSD and half gram of Mescaline have me weak at the knees just waiting ... Just 2 more sleeps
> 
> I'm smoking ridiculous amounts of hash just too pass my time until the event1111!



fuckin hell. i'd seriously consider hopping the pond for something like that.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Without being a bragging cunt I seriously think if your into Dn'b or Dubstep you couldn't ask for a better gig. 

Check out the Roster at the bottom of the page. Pendulum, Spor, Black Sun Empire, Concord Dawn too name a few. http://www.phatclub.co.nz/ Set list at bottom of page.

It's the best thing we have here in NZ by a mile.


----------



## L2R

that sounds SICK, ya lucky, bragging cunt. :D


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I will be (nsfw tags because it's so extreme) 


*NSFW*: 



Working!:D:D


----------



## Coolio

Hanging out with Bluelight modfags. Not sure what we're doing exactly.


----------



## noiseclandivision6

Raving my face off at a massive in LA. I love new years :D


----------



## mrgl

NYE in Berlin, and on two days later Black Sun Empire!


----------



## MistaJeff

I didn't celebrate New Year's last year. I'm not fond of holidays. So far I don't have plans. If I do end up partying on new years it'll be because I like to get trashed, not because it's the last day of the year.


----------



## GenericMind

Guitar drop at the Falls Hard Rock Cafe. Should be a blast.


----------



## koneko

We're doing Hogmanay in Glasgow  

The city centre will be alive with celebrations, parties, music, dance, shenanigans and all sorts of Scottish madness  We've booked a city centre apartment for 2 nights and I can't wait for our New Year holiday.

That's of course if the snow and freezing bad weather allows us to travel there safely  Winter in Scotland is a bit of a bugger


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

GenericMind said:


> Guitar drop at the Falls Hard Rock Cafe. Should be a blast.


Niagara?


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

wat


----------



## rollin_stoned

YAYYYYYY! I FOUND SOMEONE WITH K, ACID, AND GOOD CLEAN ROLLS! (mints if you're from the chi-town area) goin to a rave candyflippin with a few bumps of k throughout the night, but i'm saving the majority of it for the comedown.

thank god for that 1000 dollars i got for christmas, gonna go on a lil drug binge


----------



## L2R

this skyline (photo just taken) will be completely full of fireworks in a few hours





full size


----------



## calmAnimal

hey bob ill be working also 

i do plan on gettin high at work for the first time...    bringin some white and blues haha   i was thinkin about rolling at work but that wud be tooooo wierd 

i just hope my partner will leave me alone enuff so that i can find a place to blow lol


----------



## Dtergent

I'm doing my last bit of yoga for the year in a bit

Then attacking el baggies in my wallet

And of course, tooting on a horn.


----------



## mariacallas

^Hay naku, not texting me back bruja!!! 
Just got home from my holidays in Hongkong last night, and I slept till 7pm today  (New Years Eve!) Just had dinner with el familia and will be watching the remastered DVD of the Exorcist later...what a great way to start the year!!


----------



## L2R

9pm firewerks





damn, i finished my hennessy. hal.f bottle straight from the bottle. ... might hit the rest of the champers for the final show in twenty. hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Happy new year!


----------



## Whatchamacallit

molly, amp & my wife


----------



## beezaa

New Orleans, probably Frenchman Street then to Jax brewery for the fireworks on the river, then figure out what club everyone is congregating at. I have been sitting on this molly since the summer and have been waiting for the right time to take it. New Orleans also has a sick Treehouse party every major holiday presented by the NOLA Art House. 











Decisions'  Decisions'


----------



## silentscience

apparently im doing dick all besides working on tracks for my upcoming gig at the end of january.


----------



## Infinite Jest

Went to a small house party with my girlfriend and some friends of hers, most pleasant, good company and good music.

Then got dragged to a larger house party with people I didn't know, worse music but lots of people dancing. Took some methylone and girl took some MDMA and we had a pretty good time all things considered.


----------



## slushy muddy water

when the fuck did this happen?!?!
festivus forum?
im completely not in the now

but anyway
happy new years fuckers!!!!!


----------



## fizzle

Happy New Year!!! Welcome to the next decade!


----------



## MistaJeff

A keg and some drinking games. I had a good new years.


----------



## 8ft-Sativa

Dropped acid with a very cute/sexy greek girl and we had a ball at the festival guzzling red wine talking LSD incuced babble . She gave me her number and in 2 days i'm going too ring her and ask her out.

8ft hope she says yes and sees her again ...


----------



## Sweet P

I think I was passed out on benzos and morphine.


----------



## prayersfor.rain

Happy new year!  I went to a friend's party.  Danced and sang to the music.  Kissed all my friends at midnight.


----------



## augustaB

We plugged our E at 10 before midnight, drank a couple of glasses of champagne and retreated to our bedroom, where we did what couples do for about 4 hours. At 4 we were coming down so we lit a spliff that turned out to be very trippy. We had frantic sex for about 2 hours, my partner fell asleep and I stayed awake for another hour and a half hallucinating and playing with dildos.


----------



## GreenEyedGirrrL

junglejuice said:


> Getting mess-sy with friends and losing control of my face.
> omg can't wait.
> 
> :D :D :D :D :D



video conference was nifty :D


----------



## GenericMind

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Niagara?



Yes ma'am.


----------



## junglejuice

GreenEyedGirrrL said:


> video conference was nifty :D



You were certainly a big hit at the party!

LOL


----------



## TearItDown

I'll be in NYC for new years. Seeing infected mushroom then seeing bloody beetroots. Should be spectacular :D


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Nice!! Have you seen Infected Mushroom before?? If not, you're in for a real treat   


I'll be doing the same thing I do most years: NYE bush doof %)


----------



## TearItDown

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Nice!! Have you seen Infected Mushroom before?? If not, you're in for a real treat
> 
> 
> I'll be doing the same thing I do most years: NYE bush doof %)



Yeah, so I'm reaaaally excited! I get to hear their new songs! I promote with infected so I'm going for freeeee. That's how I rationalized going to bloody beetroots also, I would have spent just as much on infected tickets. (Also I'm tripping too so I'll be awake anyway)


----------



## Bomboclat

I'll be camping/ingesting LSD with a few friends here:


*NSFW*:


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Gonna be sooooo L.A.


----------



## fizzle

Hopefully I'll be in a cabin in the snowy mountains with my friends... but we'll have to actually get those plans up and running sooner rather than later.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ Sounds like heaven to me!!! Can I come too?


----------



## fizzle

^Of course! I'd love to have you!


----------



## Keaton

I have to work on New Years Eve AND Christmas.....
thats what I get for being the most recent person hired... xP


----------



## animal_cookie

i am having a small get together at my apartment.  maybe hitting up a bar or two but i imagine it will be too chilly to want to go out.


----------



## Keaton

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Sounds like heaven to me!!! Can I come too?



You....should come all the way from austrailia and rescue me from working on NYE...
¿por favor?


----------



## fizzle

^I'm already kidnapping her from australia for NYE, and I'm a lot closer to you than australia, so I'll just kidnap you too while we're at it.


----------



## Keaton

Damn...
Alright that sounds good to me


----------



## cobblepots

Well,  I hope to get out and go to a party with some friends this year.   Have been horribly sick the last two years running ending up in home in bed sleeping when the new year came along both years.


----------



## powderhound

rollin wit da wife..nitrous and weed to supplement my best friend molly.


----------



## Keaton

powderhound said:


> rollin wit da wife..nitrous and weed to supplement my best friend molly.



That sounds like an excellent night


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was thinking of going to a swank new restaurant for 7p and be in bed before midnight.
I should make reservations.

I remember when I had NYE plans 6 months in advance *sigh*


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Snowboarding, drinking, snowboarding, drinking, falling down, drinking more....hopefully not lose my board......drinking...........and then hopefully giving salvia a try if I'm not too drunk to forget about it.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

powderhound said:


> rollin wit da wife..nitrous and weed to supplement my best friend molly.



Good NYE plan if you ask me.   :D


----------



## D's

getting up with a few of my sober friends and have a bottle rocket war.


----------



## Coolio

I think I work New Years' Eve. Doubt I'll be celebrating in any fashion.


----------



## more

Trying acid for the first time. Then getting really wasted.

It's gonna be a good year.


----------



## ChickenScratch

getting drunk at my house.  making a bonfire.  grilling meat.

yelling at people.  throwing beer cans.  probably puking.  sleeping fully clothed.  pissing wife off.

pretty much like every other weekend.


----------



## Kenickie

going to NYE show that the band is putting on...it will probably not be as awesome as i hope it will be.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> going to NYE show that the band is putting on...it will probably not be as awesome as i hope it will be.



what band and where?


----------



## Kenickie

we live with a Sealion & they practice in our basement. they are okay. they sound depeche mode-y. and they are covering goodbye horses from silence of the lambs which sounds awesome everytime i hear it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

that's kind of funny cuz i was trying to find out what was going on at the highland inn on nye just yesterday.

hhhmmmmmmmm..............


----------



## Kenickie

come

we'll get wasted


----------



## ChickenScratch

duh.

we'll see, still have no planz.


----------



## tritium

gonna get really drunk with my friends, and hopefully not throw up in anyones hair this year!


----------



## Oh1o0hwhyO

going to a par-tay at my buddy's house.


----------



## debaser

Nothing. 4mg clonazepam, 2/4mg lormetazepam, 15mg zopiclone and off to bed at 10.30.


----------



## Bardeaux

I have a half gallon of rum and a bag of high quality marijuana. 

Good times will be had tonight.


----------



## The Chemist

Going to a RAVE MOTHERFUCKER


----------



## love2party

Going out to dinner and then going out to a bar with some  peeps.  Substances I will be on: 1.Oxycodone 2. alcohol


----------



## alibabs

smoking bone on the can


----------



## silvercrimson

shooting ice............. and framping around in my appt. ...............


----------

